# Jobless man reportedly hurls shoes at Iran President Ahmadinejad



## High_Gravity (Dec 13, 2011)

Jobless man reportedly hurls shoes at Iran President Ahmadinejad









> REPORTING FROM TEHRAN AND BEIRUT-- A man reportedly upset about losing his job and not receiving benefits hurled a pair of shoes at Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad during a speech in a northern city Monday, a grave insult in the Middle East, local websites said.
> 
> The shoes reportedly missed Ahmadinejad. But members of the audience became so angry that they started beating the man, with some in the crowd shouting pro-Ahmadinejad slogans, reported the Iranian news website Etedal, which is close to Ahmadinejad rivals. The man was reportedly taken into police custody after the incident.
> 
> ...



Jobless man reportedly hurls shoes at Iran President Ahmadinejad - latimes.com


----------



## Warrior102 (Dec 13, 2011)

That guy will be swinging from a crane by sundown

Too bad they can't string up Ahmadinejad as well...


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 13, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> That guy will be swinging from a crane by sundown
> 
> Too bad they can't string up Ahmadinejad as well...



You are right the guy is pretty much going to die for this, but it was a heroic act, that fuck deserves to have a brick thrown at his head too.


----------



## JStone (Dec 14, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > That guy will be swinging from a crane by sundown
> ...



Maybe, Jos can bite his penis off while blowing him.


----------



## waltky (Jan 4, 2012)

Happenin' on his watch...

*Iran's currency crash a blow to Ahmadinejad*
_January 4, 2012 : The Iranian currency  the rial  has been essential in shoring up a view of Iran as strong and independent in recent years. Now it's collapsing on President Ahmadinejad's watch._


> As Iran experiences new, harsh US and international economic sanctions over its nuclear program  a program considered by much of the country as a matter of national pride  a stable currency has become a national security priority.  Even though it's not necessarily good for the economy, amidst sanctions a stable currency creates an illusion of strength, says a veteran analyst in Tehran. It reflects how nonvulnerable the Iranian economy is to sanctions.  But in the past week Iran's currency  the rial  dropped almost 30 percent after President Obama approved new sanctions targeting Iran's Central Bank. The rial has since rebounded significantly from a low of 17,800 rials to the dollar on Monday. However the Central Bank has tried to introduce a cap on the market rate of 14,000 rials to the dollar, and the government announced that anyone caught selling rials at a higher rate would be arrested.
> 
> A sign of national strength
> 
> ...



See also:

*Why Iran's currency dropped to worst low in two decades*
_January 3, 2012 - The value of Iran's currency, the rial, to the dollar fell nearly 30 percent after President Obama approved new Iran sanctions on Saturday._


> Iran's currency, the rial, has plummeted to its lowest value against the dollar in more than two decades after President Obama signed legislation Saturday targeting Iran's Central Bank.  The rial dropped almost 30 percent in two days, hitting exchange rates as low as 17,800 rials per dollar on Monday as Iranians rushed to sell their local currency holdings in favor of havens such as the euro, the United Arab Emirates dirham, the US dollar, and gold.    Washington's new financial legislation against Tehran will sanction foreign firms that purchase Iranian oil  by far the chief source of Iranian government revenue  and penalize banks engaging in financial transactions with Iran. The legislation won't be enacted for another six months, in order for the White House to prepare for any potential fallout on global oil prices, and the rial strengthened today somewhat to 16,200 rials to the dollar.
> 
> But the psychological impact on ordinary Iranians, who see a strong rial as a sign of national strength amid the Islamic Republic's growing international isolation, has been huge.   Mr. Obama's decision was a spark. There is an air of panic and people are worried, says George Washington University economist Hossein Askari, who is an expert on Iran's macroeconomic policies. If Iran's Central Bank or entities that deal with the Central Bank are going to be sanctioned, it means Iran's ability to import goods and finance imports will be more costly and pressure its foreign exchange reserves.
> 
> ...


----------



## manifold (Jan 4, 2012)

"Islamic Republic"  

Now there's an oxymoron.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 4, 2012)

*Jobless man reportedly hurls shoes at Iran President Ahmadinejad 
*

Is this a common Persian dinner menu item?

They were out of  sushi....?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 4, 2012)

He threw both and missed?

The retard should have been beaten.

hell, if you are going to do something that's going to get you killed, quietly, at least take the time to aim.


















That did take some balls though.  A one man Pee Party.


----------



## JStone (Jan 5, 2012)

Iran, the pathetic remnant of the defunct Persian Empire.


----------



## waltky (Mar 4, 2012)

Granny says she always knowed he was a quack...

*Iran elections: Ahmadinejad reduced to lame duck*
_March 4, 2012 - Forces loyal to conservative cleric Ayatollah Ali Khamenei have taken over 75 percent of the seats in parliamentary elections, leaving rival President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad weakened._


> Clerical Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has tightened his grip on Iran's faction-ridden politics after loyalists won over 75 percent of seats in parliamentary elections at the expense of President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, a near-complete count showed.  The widespread defeat of Ahmadinejad supporters - including his sister, Parvin Ahmadinejad - is expected to reduce the president to a lame duck after he sowed divisions by challenging the utmost authority of Khamenei in the governing hierarchy.
> 
> The outcome of Friday's vote, essentially a contest between conservative hardline factions with reformist leaders under house arrest, will have no big impact on Iranian foreign policy, notably its nuclear stand-off with the West. But it will boost Khamenei's influence in next year's presidential election.  With 90 percent of ballot boxes counted, Khamenei acolytes were expected to occupy more than three-quarters of the 290 seats in the Majlis (parliament), according to a list published by the interior ministry on Sunday.  In the race for the 30 seats in the capital Tehran, a Reuters tally of preliminary returns showed Khamenei supporters had taken 19 and pro-Ahmadinejad candidates the rest. Leading in popularity was Gholam-Ali Haddad Adel, a key ally of Khamenei and father-in-law to the paramount leader's son, Mojtaba.
> 
> ...


----------



## amir (Mar 5, 2012)

JStone said:


> Iran, the pathetic remnant of the defunct Persian Empire.


***
Actually the thugs who currently rule Iran, and their supporters have nothing Persian about them. They're some inbred Turks, Lurs, Afghans and Arabs.
If you like to see the "remnant of the Persian Empire ', check out a university, medical center, NASA, or State Bar roster


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 5, 2012)

So the Iranian president and Bush  II have something in common?


----------



## waltky (Mar 14, 2012)

Ahmadinejad on the way out?...

*Iran's parliament grills embattled president*
_14 Mar.`12  Iran's parliament grilled President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad on Wednesday over a long list of accusations, including that he mismanaged the nation's economy and defied the authority of the country's supreme leader._


> Ahmadinejad is the first president in the country's history to be hauled before the Iranian parliament, a serious blow to his standing in a conflict pitting him against lawmakers and the country's powerful clerical establishment.  Iran's constitution gives parliament the legal right to question the president, but the body had never before taken a step that undermined Ahmadinejad's prestige and could set the stage for his subsequent impeachment should lawmakers determine his answers were unsatisfactory.
> 
> Ahmadinejad sniped back defiantly at his questioners, provoking the wrath of the chamber with jabs and sarcastic jokes. The disrespect drew strong condemnation from the lawmakers.  "If the parliament had supported Ahmadinejad before today, it's now lost," said lawmaker Mohammad Taqi Rahbar.  Rahbar like many other conservatives supported Ahmadinejad prior to April 2011, when the president publicly challenged Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, who has final say on all matters of state, over the appointment of the intelligence chief.
> 
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 14, 2012)

waltky said:


> Ahmadinejad on the way out?...
> 
> *Iran's parliament grills embattled president*
> _14 Mar.`12  Iran's parliament grilled President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad on Wednesday over a long list of accusations, including that he mismanaged the nation's economy and defied the authority of the country's supreme leader._
> ...



Thats not necessarily a good thing though, the Ayatollahs are the ones really running Iran behind the scenes, not Ahmadinijad.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 14, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> So the Iranian president and Bush  II have something in common?



they both know when to duck...


----------



## Ropey (Mar 14, 2012)

Trajan said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > So the Iranian president and Bush  II have something in common?
> ...








^^ Looking for ducks.


----------

